# woodturning



## paulfinlay (Jun 19, 2010)

I have just started to get into woodturning i like all things to do with wood , i began turning after i hurt my back i found it a good therapy and now i am hooked, i have good diy skills that i have developed over the last 30 years. i work in building trade
and i am a plasterer by trade. i like to do anything to do with diy and am good with my hands.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Paul. It is always great to have yet another woodturner come aboard.


----------



## AP3D (Aug 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

Arnold


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Paul and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the RWS forum


----------

